# Women In Kenpo



## Bob White (Sep 2, 2012)

Next Saturday my daughter Andree is testing for her black belt. She has years of preparation for this test and I obviously want her to do well. As some of you know one of the requirements for an American Kenpo Black Belt is a thesis. The idea of the thesis is to give back to the art and for it to be a service to those in our art. I did my thesis on training tools we can use to work with our students, with the encouragement of Mr. Parker. One of the gentlemen I tested with, Brian Strain, did his on site selection for new schools.
Andrees thesis is titled Women In Kenpo. She has created a website and it will be available for viewing this next week. She has interviewed Barbara White, Dian Tanaka, Doreen DiRienzo, Andrea Pfefer Solow, and Patty Dye. It will be an ongoing active website and she has plans to continue to add women as time goes by. There are some very talented kenpo black belts in our system that dont get the recognition they deserve and this is certainly a great service.
I think it is a great idea and I am very proud of her efforts.


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool, I wish your daughter the best on her grading next Saturday and I look forward to viewing the new site


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 3, 2012)

Best of luck, and interested in the site when it goes live. I always like to show my daughter sites, vids etc of woman in MA to encourage her.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob White (Sep 5, 2012)

I am very happy to share with all of you my daughter Andree Scanlon's Black Belt Thesis.
www.kenpowomen.com
We are  very proud of this great service to the Women of Kenpo.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------

